# happy



## heehee (Apr 4, 2013)

I am living in Thailand just now and very happy here, I am a British state pensioner. I am think of moving to the Philipines, so I can legally get my annual pension increases and still spend some time in Thailand. If I do this. does my pension have to be paid to the Philipines? or can I keep getting my pension paid in to my UK bank account as it is now. Anyone know how much time I am allowed to stay in the Philipines to get my annual increases? Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------

